
Do you Know what Churn is Doing to your CLV? - callyt
http://blog.satismeter.com/post/154547042988/do-you-know-what-churn-is-doing-to-your-clv?utm_medium=ycombinator
======
osedlacek
"This loss is a dramatic one for any business, our first example would need to
gain 94 customers during this time just to see a chance of growth." This. So
many Growth hackers focus too much on growth via acquiring new customers, and
do not care about keeping them, which is quite shortsighted.

~~~
sharemywin
That's because there is a big difference between making a promise and
delivering on a promise.

